# Titanerz



## Dümään (5. August 2009)

Da die Server ja noch net on sind ist mir gerade im Kopf gekommen ob ich mein Titanerz sondiere oder nicht.

Hat wer erfahrungen auf dem Test-Server damit gemacht???

Gestern auf unseren Server lag der Preis pro Stück zwischen 25-45g. 

Die Vorteile (meine meinung): Epic-Gems + Staub 

Nachteil: Ich hab kp wie oft die Epics bzw Stäube drinne sind.

Was macht ihr mit dem Erz???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cysiaron (5. August 2009)

in den letzten wochen habe ich meine erze schön aufgespaart und gehortet. nun sind es 16 stacks.
ich werde sie sondieren, in der hoffnung,  möglichst gute steinchen zu bekommen.
die option auf den verkauf hatte ich mir in der nacht überlegt, aber dann verworfen, da ich finanziell gut ausgestattet bin.
(um 02:00 uhr wurden stacks auf "Nachtwache" durchaus für 1k gold gehandelt)


----------



## Dümään (5. August 2009)

Genau ich habe auch 20Stacks gesammelt.

Ich habe gerade noch mal bissel in google nach geschaut und so wie es aussieht sollen pro stack ein epic sein.
Naja nacher mal sehen wie die preise im ah stehen.

Wäre je schon nice wenn ich das erz sondiere und mit 20 epics da stehe hehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apo1337 (5. August 2009)

So viel werden die nicht wert sein...

Kann man ja auch für Embleme holen....


----------



## Unfaith (5. August 2009)

und für ehre


----------



## Griese (5. August 2009)

In den ersten Wochen wird die Nachfrage das Angebot DEUTLICH übersteigen.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (7. August 2009)

Bisher 56 Stacks sondiert, 38 Steine bekommen, also von den neuen, dazu zig "alte", ist aber sicher nicht repräsentativ.

Preise sind inzwischen deutlich gesunken, auf Ysera im Schnitt bei 160g, je nach Stein.

Übrigens bekommt man _nicht_ bei jedem Sondieren Staub, man kann auch ganz einfach Steine bekommen


----------

